# Something completely new for Tucker



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds fun! I can't wait to hear how you both do.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Sounds fun! I can't wait to hear how you both do.


I'm sure I will be posting about the class as soon as we get home from the first night - which is actually a month away! I have a feeling that I am going to be spending lots of time reading all the agility threads just to find out what I might expect! Yikes...could this possibly be the start of a new obsession for me? :


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like you will have some fun!!! Looking forward to hearing about your class.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, you & Tucker should really enjoy your class - I will be looking forward to your posts about how you are doing 

PS: Obsessions can be good !!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'm excited that he will get to try something new and use that sharp mind of his.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I did a class like that with both my dogs at Key City Kennel Club, it was lots of fun! I really do miss training agility, but had to pick one sport, and chose obedience.

Where will you be taking your class at?


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> I did a class like that with both my dogs at Key City Kennel Club, it was lots of fun! I really do miss training agility, but had to pick one sport, and chose obedience.
> 
> Where will you be taking your class at?


I have signed up at On the Run Canine Center in Blaine (on Hwy 65). I had been looking for something to do with Tucker and couldn't find an appropriate obedience class to work with our schedules. Where is Key City Kennel Club? I'm in Brooklyn Center and wanted someplace convenient on the north or northwest side of the cities.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I have heard great things about On The Run! I have never been there, but I know they do have obedience, and agility trials there!! The place looks great from the oictures I have seen! I bet you will have fun!! They have some really good agility people as instructors there. I would love to go there someday, but I am almost 2 hours south of there in Owatonna Key City Kennel Club is in Mankato MN. I am a member of the St. Paul Dog Training Club, otherwise known as SPDTC in South St Paul.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> I have heard great things about On The Run! I have never been there, but I know they do have obedience, and agility trials there!! The place looks great from the oictures I have seen! I bet you will have fun!! They have some really good agility people as instructors there. I would love to go there someday, but I am almost 2 hours south of there in Owatonna Key City Kennel Club is in Mankato MN. I am a member of the St. Paul Dog Training Club, otherwise known as SPDTC in South St Paul.


Good to know that you have heard great things about them. I haven't stopped in there yet, I just kept seeing it on our way back from pheasant hunting and from friends' cabins up north. Looks like they have trials going on pretty much every weekend. I might check it out on Sunday or next weekend. Will let you know what my completely novice impressions are! Thanks for the your opinion!!! Happy New Year! arty:


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Well, finally had our first class this evening! I can tell that Tucker certainly got to use his mind. He is zonked out already and we've been home only about 15 minutes. Tonight was very basic - learned a bit about 'hand touch game' (guess I never knew what that was), collar games and got introduced to some of the equipment. I am pretty sure that I am the one who will need the most training, not Tucker!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Glad to hear your first class went well!! I start my privates next week! Who was your instructor for this class?


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> Glad to hear your first class went well!! I start my privates next week! Who was your instructor for this class?


Yikes! I completely forgot her name. The main person running the advanced courses was Michelle Schwartzbauer, who seemed to really know her stuff. The place seemed really nice, but could have been more welcoming to the 'newbies'. I showed up and there was no one at the desk. I could understand that since several courses were being run, but the only recognition I got was "you here for Foundations? You're really early. The class will be in the way back" and then the gal was gone. Didn't tell me what doors to go through or let me ask. I watched the dogs that were doing the courses while I waited. About 5 minutes before class was to start I found someone who worked there who could tell me where we needed to be. Turns out I wasn't the only one who didn't know where to go. I didn't get the best first impression, but I got over it quickly once we started. I think I will enjoy it now that I have wrapped my head around the whole 'treat' for nearly everything concept - Tucker LOVES that part! :


----------

